# Spirit Coupon and coupon question



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I follow Spirit on Twitter and they tweeted out (and we all know how painful that can be) a coupon for 25% off one item today (valid today and tomrorrow). I think that's a slight improvement over their standard coupon. Might want to follow them if you're a big Spirit shopper. Here's a link to the coupon.


https://twitter.com/SpiritHalloween/status/642752269025439745

ALSO, in other coupon news, we were at Michael's yesterday and they asked for my email address. I said, "you got it already" and they replied "If you keep giving us your email, you'll get better coupons." Does this make any sense to anyone? Anyone experience "better coupons" in their email?

Just seems like such a weird thing.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Doesn't make much sense that they would give you better coupons the more you give them your email. It might have just been a way for them to convince people to actually give their email.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I do not do Twitter or any of those other sites, but I was e-mailed that same Spirit coupon today. 

I always tell the clerks at Michaels that I am already signed up. I very highly doubt that there are better coupons sent to anyone who gives their e-mail address every single time that they go


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The coupon would not print as is but I copied it into a document and that printed just fine,


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Gobby, about a month ago I was in Michaels and they asked for my e-mail. I replied, as you did, that they already had it. I received the same response about getting more and better coupons. So far I haven't noticed anything better from them.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Well at least I know the crazy isn't on my end. (At least not that brand.)

No idea why they would even want that multiple times. Unless they're tracking your purchases with it like some kind of club card. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------

